# اريد معلومة عن اجهزة تنقيب الذهب



## ساعي في رضا ربي (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
عاوزة معلومة عن اجهزة كشف الذهب مثل جودة الجهاز، قدراته، سعره، اماكن بيعه
انا لقيت جاهزين جولدن جيت وجولدن كنج بس ماع عرفت ايهم االاجود


----------

